# Where's the thread dedicated to the Deep Black Metallic Owners???



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Just thought I'd ask. Apologies in advance as my search skills have eventually failed me on this one. Provide a link here if a thread already exist.

#newbieluv


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

So you make a thread asking and then dont post any pictures


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

I do believe I just got called out. My bad hommie!

Meet Vanna Black (apologies in advance for the crappy camera phone photos):


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

really liked this pic of my car.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

What about two of them...









Or...


----------



## BiGWAM (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> really liked this pic of my car.


So do I. 



Boricua_aoc said:


> Or...


... 

Details on those wheels please. What size?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Mr_Jones said:


> Details on those wheels please. What size?


These were my Q7 replica wheels.
20x9 the final ET was 40F & 45R after the adapters.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks. The more I think I'm settled in my decision to get 19's, the more 20's I see that look so right.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Boricua... any rear view (@$$ Shots)? I'd like to see the poke and how the overall look view.


Don't know why I waited so long to see them all in one thread but I'm loving what I'm seeing so far. Some real executive looking stuff here. :thumbup:


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr_Jones said:


> Boricua... any rear view (@$$ Shots)? I'd like to see the poke and how the overall look view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are Tiguan wheels (Savannahs) in 19 x 9.
Just love them. Gives a look and a stance that few wheels do. The concave design (lie Boricua's wheel) compliment the design of the car.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

sk8too said:


> So you make a thread asking and then dont post any pictures


My clone! Right down to the flaps and Euro corners!


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

lol just realized I got a crooked grill


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr_Jones said:


> Just thought I'd ask. Apologies in advance as my search skills have eventually failed me on this one. Provide a link here if a thread already exist.
> 
> #newbieluv


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5793877-Show-your-black-2013-CC

But I guess this thread is a bit more inclusive.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Mr_Jones said:


> Boricua... any rear view (@$$ Shots)? I'd like to see the poke and how the overall look view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Boricua_aoc said:


>


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Also, just thought I'd ask, as I've seen many in the CC forum state their rides are Brilliant Black. I wasn't aware that VW had brilliant black as an option.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Notamechanic,
How many threads left in the front and rear? Looks sick!! Perches out, helpers out, etc...?


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

i have never seen a vr6 4motion without dual exhaust, what gives?


----------



## mstwstr (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll play =)


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Notamechanic,
> How many threads left in the front and rear? Looks sick!! Perches out, helpers out, etc...?


I wanna say eight front (with no helper spring) and no perch in the rear, riding on just the spring.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

notamechanic said:


> I wanna say eight front (with no helper spring) and no perch in the rear, riding on just the spring.


Sounds like quite the ride...


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Sounds like quite the ride...


Gotta pay to play. :thumbup:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm in........






























TM


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I wanna say eight front (with no helper spring) and no perch in the rear, riding on just the spring.


Well done. Im almost as low as I can go and still get to my house and work...I drag on my gravel road. I can maybe get down to 3 threads...im at 5 all around now.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Well done. Im almost as low as I can go and still get to my house and work...I drag on my gravel road. I can maybe get down to 3 threads...im at 5 all around now.


I used to drive to and from Detroit daily...my car does not do gravel or dirt roads of any kind however lol.

Saw your pics, 24" FTG is very low for these. Helper spring removed?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> I used to drive to and from Detroit daily...my car does not do gravel or dirt roads of any kind however lol.
> 
> Saw your pics, 24" FTG is very low for these. Helper spring removed?


No. Still in. Not notched either...

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5793877-Show-your-black-2013-CC
> 
> But I guess this thread is a bit more inclusive.


mmmmmm dem wheels!!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

She sleeps









The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> I wanna say eight front (with no helper spring) and no perch in the rear, riding on just the spring.


what brand coilovers? I see alot of post with people maxed out and it just doesn't seem as low to me. Yours loooks good! Does anything hit since it's not notched either?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> She sleeps


...show off!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr_Jones said:


> ...show off!


Isnt that the point of this thread? To show off the black CC?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

...touche! WELL DONE!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

loving the stance and clean look:beer:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

ebk305 said:


> loving the stance and clean look:beer:


Thank you.:thumbup:


----------



## CaliVWCC (Jun 2, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> Thank you.:thumbup:


Still haven't got around to posting my car on the forum, but its side angle looks just like urs turb02. 
I just picked up my wheels two days ago.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DasCC said:


> mmmmmm dem wheels!!!!


Love 'em! (Thanks Dion!)

I need to find a good detail shop up here though, the body shop via the dealer did a 'meh' job which is why I haven't posted any recent shots.


----------



## az_zoner (Sep 17, 2013)

So I just picked up a deep black metallic CC. Yesterday. How do you guy get them to shine? What products do you use? 

Craig


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

These are just some early pix only a day after the suspension was installed waiting for it to settle in and possibly going lower I'm loving the wheels and color matches really well with the deep black metallic


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

az_zoner said:


> So I just picked up a deep black metallic CC. Yesterday. How do you guy get them to shine? What products do you use?
> 
> Craig


Blood, sweat and tears :laugh:. Honestly it's all personal preference though.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

munnarg said:


> Blood, sweat and tears :laugh:. Honestly it's all personal preference though.


x2 and take a picture once you finish, because in 2 hours it wont look like that!!:laugh:


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

sk8too said:


> x2 and take a picture once you finish, because in 2 hours it wont look like that!!:laugh:


And don't expect to take photos after it gets rinsed a second time, because it definitely won't look like that. :banghead:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

Turb02, where'd you get your LED's from. Must cop!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bought them from Romania. Dectane was the company name. There's a few threads about the lights, and a vendor that's selling them as S5 style lights. 

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*I've got couple*


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Today was fun


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sent from my Iphone


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm really diggin' those Q7 wheels....


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

those wheels are sweet, CC looks tough as f**k...


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

jearl001 said:


> those wheels are sweet, CC looks tough as f**k...


Really?? I was considering to sell them and get miro's111 aluminum hmm.i guess im never happy 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

talja10 said:


> Really?? I was considering to sell them and get miro's111 aluminum hmm.i guess im never happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iphone


I think it's one of those things where you see them every day, so they're not as 'special'.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> I think it's one of those things where you see them every day, so they're not as 'special'.


Its like a hot wife after married for 15 years and u look at an ugly bi..ch and it looks hotter than your wife lol 


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

xx4u2nvxx said:


>






Turb02 said:


> The government has tapped your phone too.


No words... other than AMAZING!!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr_Jones said:


> No words... other than AMAZING!!!


Thanks Mr.! It was long overdue and I have to do another one, when it's not gonna rain on my way to the location of the shoot.

The government has tapped your phone too.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Just took this yesterday. It was freaking cold though...about 30 degrees.


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

2010 Sport. 35 tint , windshield tinted, clear turns, LED & chromed fog light covers, chrome pillars, R -pedals, R chrome door sills, chrome exhaust tips, Raceland coilovers, 19' AG M510, nexen 235 /35's , black gloss calipers.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

A few from my shoot that I got rained on, on my way to the location...

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr

CC_graffiti by Turb02, on Flickr


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy182/nozmadd0x/CC_zps9ba4f120.jpg
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy182/nozmadd0x/CC1_zpsd7db559a.jpg
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy182/nozmadd0x/CC2_zps1b3a7cae.jpg


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

first edit with lightroom.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> lol just realized I got a crooked grill


What rims are these?! Sizing, etc.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

rims are tsw mallory 5 
this is on 235/40/18 et32 up front and 275/35/18 et 45 in the rear with fender slightly pulled. probably woulnt need to pull fenders with 265 in the rear but you can;t even notice the pull..


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

rims are tsw malory 5 
this is on 235/40/18 et32 up front and 275/35/18 et 45 in the rear with the fenders slightly pulled. 
7mm spacer in the front to even them out


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is my DBM 13 CC.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> rims are tsw malory 5
> this is on 235/40/18 et32 up front and 275/35/18 et 45 in the rear with the fenders slightly pulled.
> 7mm spacer in the front to even them out


Thanks! They look great and have a kind of half concave half none :thumbup:. Might be a Christmas gift to myself lol


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> rims are tsw malory 5
> this is on 235/40/18 et32 up front and 275/35/18 et 45 in the rear with the fenders slightly pulled.
> 7mm spacer in the front to even them out


Also, what drop do you have? I love the stance and look of you car!


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks alot :thumbup: am lowered on h& r springs


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Simple cellphone picture of my ride. Still rocking stock wheels. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkar (Oct 19, 2013)

Stanced_CC said:


> first edit with lightroom.


best looking wheels ive seen so far.


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

dakkar said:


> best looking wheels ive seen so far.


Thank you very much!!!


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

DAT black! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Repost


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Whoops repost


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

> DAT black!


more like DAT BACK! :laugh:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

brunoxmatoss said:


> DAT black!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Whats the size and offset pf the rear wheels?


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## dh9387 (Apr 20, 2013)

Just picked mine up yesterday. I've switched to the dark side from Candy White.


----------



## aero3113 (Sep 30, 2013)

Less than a week old


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

haven't posted in a while...#allblackeverything for lifeeee. VMR 710 (Matte Black/19's) coming soon...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hunger4more80 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunday bump. Let's get more black/black pics up in this thread.


----------



## Jazznuts699 (Mar 11, 2007)

*she's a newbie... *

1 week old tomorrow... new to me 13 CC sport plus, 9.5k miles.... cleared out the clutter in the garage and got her in there...


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

*Fresh wash job...*

... and more crappy camera phone pics.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my '12 R-Line:



















Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice tapatalk sig...

From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)




----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Nice tapatalk sig...
> 
> From a phone tapped by NSA


Yes, I borrowed it from you, because I thought it was relevant to my own political views. It's genius really. :thumbup:

Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

*K04 Bagged 12 Rline on ADV.1*

Here is my 12 Black Rline. Currently torn back apart having wheels refinished, brakes refinished and trunk install redone. 


1379273_656762664336716_1968894334_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


1477726_689981557681493_2112242885_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


1463084_677525282260454_371904166_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


1468759_687256807953968_1626519252_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


558628_680386315307684_696639960_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


1381289_671954552817527_603236581_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


993721_648211835191799_699063953_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr



37779_650908938255422_352094143_n by dta_mbr, on Flickr


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

^Perfection


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

waltern said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful car! Do you have any pics of the whole back? I really like that exhaust tip, where did you find it?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

clean01golf said:


> Here is my 12 Black Rline. Currently torn back apart having wheels refinished, brakes refinished and trunk install redone.


Where'd you find that little roof spoiler? I like the way it compliments the cars curves and breaks up the roof's profile a bit.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

nozmadd0x said:


> waltern said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 87_medo (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just picked this baby up.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

A 'lil winter shot...the drive was attention grabbing to say the least.









From a phone tapped by NSA


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Not bad for 800 miles on the clock haha.


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

*absolutely Love this car!*

Hi 

I love the finish on this Blacked out CC! its so perfect. 
Can you tell me where your ordered your chrome edging near the fog lights.
how you de-badged the rear and if your exhaust tips are standard or retro fits.
I would love to make mine look like yours (across the pond so you still will exclusivity in the states  )

thanks



BiGWAM said:


>


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Took her for a wash today. The exhaust tips are quite hard to keep clean :-s


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Switched up the wheels.


----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*Mine*

Here is a picture of mine, its been cold out and needs to be washed. I will be glad when spring gets here.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## vwcc1 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Before

















After


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll throw mine in the mix. Purchased it January of this year after the A3 was totaled two days before Christmas. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on Gunmetal VMR V721 :thumbup:


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Had my paint detailed and did a Photoshoot with her.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

*Heres an addition to the gallery!*

My new 2014 VW CC Deep pearlescent Black. 
(please mind the quality of the pics.. taken using a mobile phone (cell phone for those across the pond  )






still standard mode, but mods coming soon..


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Manish said:


> My new 2014 VW CC Deep pearlescent Black.
> (please mind the quality of the pics.. taken using a mobile phone (cell phone for those across the pond  )still standard mode, but mods coming soon..


Looking good Manish, if you need any vagcom mode give me a shout.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> A few from my shoot that I got rained on, on my way to the location...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Numitor said:


>


Hi brother:wave:


----------



## Manish (Jan 9, 2014)

Will22 said:


> Looking good Manish, if you need any vagcom mode give me a shout.


awesome Will,
Im heading up to Solihull next weekend for a wedding. will catch on a email with you later!


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 26, 2014)

Add me to the club.

Purchased yesterday 2011 Deep Black Metallic CC, 2.0T, R-Line. Pictures to follow!

Now to start the mods!

Jon


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)

Here's my 13 R-Line


----------



## jorgeasl (Apr 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Manish said:


> awesome Will,
> Im heading up to Solihull next weekend for a wedding. will catch on a email with you later!



Great, see you then.

I should be there next weekend but I will know better in the week(Wednesday)


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

CheckMarshall said:


> Here's my 13 R-Line


nice! never was a fan of tsw's until now. ur car looks proper:heart:



jorgeasl said:


> ​


:thumbup:



vdubcc2011 said:


>


great pic:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Dark*










Shot with a Nokia 920, no flash, just a 13 watt LED on the side of the house for light.


----------



## vali_ww (Apr 11, 2013)

*My )*


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

vali_ww said:


>


Always been a huge fan of your emblem.


----------



## lilrdwgn (Aug 15, 2007)

A couple pics I took over the weekend.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

lilrdwgn said:


> A couple pics I took over the weekend.
> ic:


Love the concept wheels. Was a toss up for me. Concepts or Peelers.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Turb02 said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my shoot that I got rained on, on my way to the location...
> ...


----------



## CChristian (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Turb02 said:


> No Jo'ing on my car...


Any luck finding a solution to put your fogs in the mesh grill?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Havent tried. I have ideas, but no time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## ccrevolution (Jun 21, 2014)

GeoVDub said:


> Always been a huge fan of your emblem.


Love it, too. Where can I find one of those?


----------



## passatsucher (May 2, 2014)




----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Will add more later with the blacked out grill.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Need to get some coilovers and respary the grill as there are some bad spots but don't think it looks too bad. It's verging on too much black so debating on some carbon fiber accents like having the lip spoiler dipped along with the emblems but we'll see. With all this black it accentuates the tire gap


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Put down the plasti dip can!!!!!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

If I were you, i would do the front badge to original again and also the wheels back to silver, it would look much better like that. Too much black is just boring. You have to believe me as my car is also black


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

For a broke college grad, Plasti Dip is amazing! I've debated pulling the dip off the emblem or hydrodipping the emblem to make it stand out a little more instead of looking like I painted over it. I did see someone who took the disc behind the back emblem and had that either dipped or wrapped to look like carbon fiber. I've thought about taking the rims and having them powder coated with a real dark metallic red or even just spraying them black with red flake. I'm all about subtle differences so something with like a little flake to it that only pops in the sun would fit the bill. The silver rims weren't bad but now that I've sparayed them I really like it. Makes it stick out compared to the other black CC that parks in my garage at work.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

nozmadd0x said:


> For a broke college grad, Plasti Dip is amazing! I've debated pulling the dip off the emblem or hydrodipping the emblem to make it stand out a little more instead of looking like I painted over it. I did see someone who took the disc behind the back emblem and had that either dipped or wrapped to look like carbon fiber. I've thought about taking the rims and having them powder coated with a real dark metallic red or even just spraying them black with red flake. I'm all about subtle differences so something with like a little flake to it that only pops in the sun would fit the bill. The silver rims weren't bad but now that I've sparayed them I really like it. Makes it stick out compared to the other black CC that parks in my garage at work.


If you like subtle: Respray the wheel with the interior and a little edge of the spoke pairs taped off, allowing for a subtle silver highlight.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mounted the freshly dipped wheels and gave her a quick wash:

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

mine


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thinking about maybe selling these for the right price and if anyone is interested.


----------



## ericb760 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Almost complete...


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

87_medo said:


>


Northern Kentucky!


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

passatsucher said:


>


I love these two pics - Amazing!


----------



## carpenkl7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone else notice a slight deep blue look to the car in the right light? I had her in the shop under fluorescent lights and could've sworn it was a deep blue.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

carpenkl7 said:


> Anyone else notice a slight deep blue look to the car in the right light? I had her in the shop under fluorescent lights and could've sworn it was a deep blue.


Yep, me too! It's the flake thats in the paint. Gives the illusion of blue and I swear one time it had a really dark green look too in the sun after I waxed it. Got really close and could see blue and green flake.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

My old boat


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Old boat looked pretty classy in those rollin' shots


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

BORA RSI said:


> My old boat


:wave:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Just playin with different products...


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Turb02 said:


>


Hold up! Can you provide some more information on those fog light inserts on the bumper?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Austiiin said:


> Hold up! Can you provide some more information on those fog light inserts on the bumper?


Sure...theyre custom made by me.









Fogs are recessed behind honeycomb...


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Fun in the snow


----------



## mholla (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## JuliusR (Feb 10, 2006)

Just started snowing in NoVA...thought I'd share a camera pic of the CC (check out the old school VW van in the background). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*vw cc dallas, tx*








[/url]vwcc1 by geovany lindo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

First post in 2 years here...


----------



## clarkson (May 1, 2009)

Ill play

Untitled by drmkiii, on Flickr
Untitled by drmkiii, on Flickr
Untitled by drmkiii, on Flickr
Untitled by drmkiii, on Flickr


----------



## Shawnm#4870 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Black grille*

Where did you find the black grille with badge? All I can find is black grille no badge


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Ragtop (Dec 17, 2015)

Guess this thread has been dead for a bit. Don’t worry, I’ll bring it back.....










First test fit of the new wheels









After both lips and barrels were re done









Just got the faces back from be stripped.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

